# daté



## totor

El CNRTL dice que *daté* significa Qui a une date précise; qui mentionne la date ou l'époque où un document a été écrit.

Y no dice más que eso.

Sin embargo, hay ocasiones en que *daté* significa *importante*, o *destacado*.

Pero ¿no querrá decir también *caduco*?

_La pensée de Kant reste […] empreinte d'un idéalisme tres_ *daté*_ si elle implique que l'usage public de la raison suffit à favoriser ou à garantir l'expression d'une vérité universelle._

Quiero puntualizar también un par de cosas. La primera y primordial es que *daté* está subrayado por la autora. La segunda, que se trata de un libro escrito por una filósofa moderna y contemporánea.


----------



## fragnol

yo diria que "daté" aqui quiere decir "que data(antiguo/viejo)",

Aunque no estoy seguro, espera a ver...

A +


----------



## Paquita

o característico de una época, de un estilo, de un pensamiento


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy con *fragnol *pero, además, este *daté *parece llevar una ligera carga suplementaria: añejo, vetusto, desusado, primitivo, arcaico, trasnochado... (de menor a mayor).


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> este *daté *parece llevar una ligera carga suplementaria: añejo, vetusto, desusado, primitivo, arcaico, trasnochado... (de menor a mayor).




Gracias Fragnol, Paquita y Víctor.

 Era también mi impresión, pero tenía miedo de meter la pata  .


----------



## yserien

Puesto que estamos hablando del verbo "dater"en una de sus formas "daté" veamos otra de las entradas en el CNRTL : 
DATER, verbe.
*A.−* _Emploi trans._  Mettre la date sur (une lettre, un document) : 1. Prends donc comme moi l'habitude de numéroter et de bien *dater* tes lettres; je suis quelquefois obligé d'en deviner l'époque...
Es curioso que español se diga : esta catedral data del siglo XX, pero tratándose de una carta o un documento se diga fechar o poner fecha o la fecha.


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias a ti también, mon p'tit vieux.


----------



## steph25

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unido
​Hola!

no entiendo muy bien la siguiente frase: "Le *clivage *entre le tourisme et la culture *est aujourd'hui daté*"

¿Se refiere a que la separación entre turismo y cultura ya no tendría que existir?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## totor

Yo pienso que sí.

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## steph25

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días steph25, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,





steph25 said:


> ¿Se refiere a que la separación entre turismo y cultura ya no tendría que existir?


No exactamente, como puede ver en las respuestas anteriores significa que la dicotomía entre cultura y turismo ya apenas se da, se trata de una idea pasada de moda.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## steph25

Me parece más adecuada su propuesta. Es verdad que "daté" es el término que me plantea problemas a la hora de traducir y no "clivage"
Gracias!


----------



## Bushwhacker

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
El orden de la negación en la frase: "*Un genre qui pourrait n'être plus dat*é" me hace dudar un poco de su sentido. 

Es correcto traducir por "*Un género que no podría ser más antiguo*."?

Lo cierto es que es de un crítico cinematográfico que escribe con un grado sumo de cripticismo. Vaya, que más bien escibe para él. Aporto la frase en un contexto más amplio: "*Et l'on se laisse happer par un genre qui pourrait n'être plus daté, des stéréotypes qu'on ne reconnaîtrait pas*." No hay más contexto asociado con la idea, aunque el texto sigue...

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

No ayuda mucho (¿de qué género hablamos?).

Me parece que _daté _tiene este significado (CNTRL):


> *a)* Marquer une date importante, faire époque.


Pero toda información extra será bienvenida.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Il me semble que l'explication est donnée dans la suite de la phrase:
"* des stéréotypes qu'on ne reconnaîtrait pas"
*Le *genre du film est daté*, c'est à dire appartient à une époque passée (par exemple les westerns années 50). Mais on se laisse happer ...
Le genre doit être suffisamment intéressant pour qu'on se laisse aller à le considérer comme n'étant *pas* daté, à le regarder avec un œil neuf.
En espérant être à peu près clair


----------



## Bushwhacker

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> No ayuda mucho (¿de qué género hablamos?).
> 
> Me parece que _daté _tiene este significado (CNTRL):
> 
> Pero toda información extra será bienvenida.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



El género es el _noir_ y de gángsteres. Así pues y por todo lo aportado, jprr incluido, más bien es lo contrario: un género anticuado que deja de serlo... ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Aprovecho para agradecer el grado de atención recibido a mis preguntas.


----------



## jprr

Bushwhacker said:


> El género es el _noir_ y de gángsteres. Así pues y por todo lo aportado, jprr incluido, más bien es lo contrario: un género anticuado _*que deja de serlo*_... ¿Estoy en lo cierto?


No "que deja de serlo" sino


> par un genre *qui pourrait n'être plus* daté



que se *podría* mirar cómo dejando de serlo


----------



## Bushwhacker

jprr said:


> No "que deja de serlo" sino
> 
> que se *podría* mirar cómo dejando de serlo



Si si. Merci. Eso quería decir, que podría dejar de ser contemplado así, como anticuado. Las prisas traicionan. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bushwhacker said:


> El género es el _noir_ y de gángsteres. Así pues y por todo lo aportado, jprr incluido, más bien es lo contrario: un género anticuado que deja de serlo... ¿Estoy en lo cierto?


No, no es el contrario.
Se sabe que la gran época del género negro americano fue en los años 40/50. El autor dice que ya no se puede pensar en estas dos décadas como el momento típico e irrepetible de este género ya que parece que se vuelve a él.


----------



## Bushwhacker

Cintia&Martine said:


> No, no es el contrario.
> Se sabe que la gran época del género negro americano fue en los años 40/50. El autor dice que ya no se puede pensar en estas dos décadas como el momento típico e irrepetible de este género ya que parece que se vuelve a él.



En tal caso, daté debe traducirse por "*de otra época*"?

Propongo como traducción: *Y nos dejamos pillar por un género que podría dejar de ser de otros tiempos, estereotipos que no reconoceríamos*.

Es correcto así?

Gracias por la atención prestada.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Personalmente prefiero esta nueva versión al empleo de _anticuado _que es algo más negativo.

La idea es: que bien podría no haber pasado de moda.


----------



## pelis

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, esta frase la conseguí en un libro de texto "La Nouvelle Vague fut un mouvement historiquement daté, d’existence éphémère...", y mi duda es con la frase "historiquement daté". Hay algún nativo que me lo explique o traduzca por favor. Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días pelis, bonjour et bienvenu parmi nous,

_Daté_ ha sido objeto de un hilo anterior así que uní tu pregunta a este hilo. Por favor, lee las respuestas desde el principio.

Nos falta datos (contexto más preciso y nombre del autor y título del texto) para saber si históricamente _daté_ solo significa:
- movimiento del que conocemos las fechas de inicio y de fin
o si significa 
- que tuvo su auge entre fechas bien conocidas

Por favor, danos más precisiones. Gracias.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Hola Pelis, y bienvenido al foro!

"Historiquement daté" uede tener 2 significaciones :
- que conocemos la fecha del principio y la del final de la Nouvelle Vague (que es un movimiento fechado)
- que es un movimiento "daté", es decir pasado de moda
Por el trozo de frase que sigue, "d'existence éphémère", me decantaría por la segunda opción.

Un saludo,

Supercali


PD : désolée pour la répétition, Cintia&Martine, on a écrit au même moment!


----------



## lispera

Buenas, tengo el siguiente párrafo : Il était un mouvement du cinemá* historiquement daté*, d’existence éphémère, qui a survécu dans la mythologie contemporaine sous son label d’époque, au prix de confusions qui en compliquent l’appréciation. Mi confusión es con la frase *"historiquement daté"*, soy nueva en esto de foros , espero vuestra ayuda. Gracias de antemano, espero ayudaros también prontito.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches lispera, bonsoir et bienvenue parmi nous,

Como puedes ver se nos hizo la misma pregunta hace unos días (post 22). A la luz de la frase algo más completa que nos proporcionas diría que se trata de:


> - que tuvo su auge entre fechas bien conocidas



Es la idea (creo yo) pero puedes imaginar otra manera de decirlo o esperar otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lispera

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches lispera, bonsoir et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> Como puedes ver se nos hizo la misma pregunta hace unos días (post 22). A la luz de la frase algo más completa que nos proporcionas diría que se trata de:
> 
> 
> Es la idea (creo yo) pero puedes imaginar otra manera de decirlo o esperar otras opiniones.
> Au revoir, hasta luego


  Vale, podría decir que "tuvo un auge fechado" ?


----------

